# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Оскорбления, которых следует избегать в святой дхаме

## Dayal Nitai das

*Существуют 10 оскорблений Святой Дхамы, которых необходимо избегать:*

1.   выказывать неуважение к духовному учителю, который раскрывает дхаму своему ученику;
2.   считать, что святая дхама временна;
3.   вести себя оскорбительно по отношению к любым обитателям святой дхамы, паломникам, посещающим ее, или считать их обыкновенными людьми;
4.   заниматься мирской деятельностью во время пребывания в святой дхаме;
5.   зарабатывать деньги в святой дхаме на поклонении Божествам и занимаясь санкиртаной;
6.   считать, что святая дхама относится к какой-либо стране или провинции (например, такой как Бенгалия); считать, что дхама Господа может сравниться со святым местом, связанным с каким-нибудь полубогом; пытаться измерить площадь святой дхамы;
7.   совершать греховные поступки во время пребывания в святой дхаме;
8.   считать, что Вриндаван отличен от Навадвипы;
9.   поносить шастры, прославляющие святую дхаму;
10. оставаться неверующим и считать славу святой дхамы вымышленной. Посещение  святой  земли  паломничества усиливает  веру преданного в реальность существования Господа, а также веру в шастры, описывающие природу Господа и всего, что с Ним связано (Его энергии, Его творение и т.д.).

Дхама очищает паломника от склонности к поиску наслаждений материального мира, усиливает его желание служить Господу всем, что он имеет, увеличивает понимание природы духовного мира и Самого Господа, дает возможность соприкоснуться с высшим блаженством, служа Господу и Его дхаме (ШБ 4.8.42).

----------


## Елена Багавова

Спасибо за заботу.
Мои поклоны. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Mikhail

Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли лекции махараджей или старших преданных, где дается подробный комментарий на каждое вышеперечисленное оскорбление?

----------

